# sabbatical = σαββατική άδεια



## nickel (Nov 12, 2008)

Αρχική σημασία του _*sabbatical year*_: the seventh year, prescribed by the Mosaic law to be observed as a 'Sabbath' in which the land was to remain untilled and all debtors and Israelitish slaves were to be released. (OED)

Στα ελληνικά: *σαββατικό(ν) έτος*, κάθε έβδομο έτος κατά το οποίο η γη έμενε ακαλλιέργητη λόγω αγραναπαύσεως (ΠαπΛεξ).

Αποκεί προήλθε και το *sabbatical (year)* των καθηγητών, την άδεια που παίρνουν (την έπαιρναν κάθε 7 χρόνια στην αρχή του θεσμού) για να ταξιδέψουν, να κάνουν έρευνα, να αποφύγουν το burnout ίσως.

Εδώ και μερικά χρόνια μεταφράζεται *σαββατική άδεια* (αν και δεν έχει μπει ακόμα στα λεξικά).

Χτες πάντως είδα και «σε σαββατικό» (μετάφραση τού _on a sabbatical_). Θα έλεγα, όταν το χρησιμοποιούμε σαν ουσιαστικό, να μένουμε στο θηλυκό (δεν λέμε «σε έτος» αλλά «σε άδεια»). _Είμαι σε σαββατική_, λοιπόν.


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 12, 2008)

Το sabbatical των καθηγητών δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά άδεια, όμως. Ξέρω περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που υποχρεώθηκαν να πάνε σε sabbatical γιατί υπήρχαν προβλήματα με τη χρηματοδότηση στο ίδρυμά τους, οπότε έπρεπε να αναζητήσουν άλλο ίδρυμα για ένα εξάμηνο (βέβαια, θα μπορούσες να απαντήσεις πως ακόμα και αυτή η περίπτωση αποτελεί άδεια, από το οικείο ίδρυμα).


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2008)

Ε, τότε, από _σαββατική άδεια απουσίας_, γίνεται σκέτη _σαββατική απουσία_. :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2010)

Press reports say that Piraeus Bank has initiated a sabbatical leave program for its employees in Greece (c5k), while it will be extended to the rest 8k employees of the group at a later stage. According to the program, each employee will have the option to leave for 1-3 years. The participating employees will receive 40% of their payroll in the first two years and 50% in the third year, while their position is guaranteed post the finalization of the sabbatical. Piraeus, through this program, aims to achieve the reduction of its cost-base, which is dictated by the challenging operating environment. It also avoids layoffs, which would cause reactions from the unions.

Εργανάπαυση;


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2010)

Θα πρέπει να τα βρεις με τον Ζαζ, στους Νεολογισμούς, όπου έχει προτείνει την _εργανάπαυση_ για το _weisure_ (working during leisure).

Από την άλλη, η χρήση του νεολογισμού για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, επειδή θυμίζει _αγρανάπαυση_, είναι πιο πετυχημένη, νομίζω.

(— Θέλω κι εγώ σαββατική. —Ναι, το μήνα που δεν έχει Σάββατο.)


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2010)

Κι εγώ! (και επειδή Σάββατο σημαίνει ανάπαυση).


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 22, 2010)

Σαββατική άδεια, ασφαλώς. Απλώς μια μικρή επισήμανση. Η άδεια αυτή μπορεί να είναι και ένα εξάμηνο μόνο, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι ένα έτος.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 23, 2010)

Πάντως στα πανεπιστήμια ονομάζεται εκπαιδευτική άδεια, όχι;


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 23, 2010)

Και τα δύο, Μαρίνο. :)


----------

